# Questions about Appliques and best fabrics for small graphics and fills?



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a couple questions about appliques and what the best fabrics for small graphics and fills are?

I've seen allot of Felt used for appliques. The problem is, felt feels cheap and rough to touch.

Can some please tell me, or better yet list for me what the other fabric possibilities for appliques uses are and what the advantages and disadvantages might be for each of them?

I have a design which has large areas that need to be filled in but around the edges are thinner areas as well. My guess is that the material I use will need to be hard enough when stitched as not to bend and bunch up... but soft enough and breathable to wash.

Any suggestions? Any info available for this sort of thing?


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Also.......

Just a thought... I seen something called "tackle twill" on a website. Anyone know exactly what this is?










There is so much to learn about the art of appliques. Where to begin?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You should check out this video if you haven't seen it already:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t9959.html


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks... that explains the "tackle twill". Much obliged!!

Now back to the appliques and fabrics.... anyone have thoughts or input on it?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I've seen allot of Felt used for appliques. The problem is, felt feels cheap and rough to touch.


It's hard to say without knowing which ones you felt, and what you feel is "cheap", but I've seen "flock" printing type designs that were very soft.

I think you can also use flock in appliques.

This page has a little more info on poly twill applique.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Tacke twill is a another form of applique wherein longer satin stitches are used to cover the entire edges. I'm not really sure where the term tacke twill came from but i imagine that on the earlier days, they only use twill fabrics. When doing appliques, the big embroiderers usually use a laser cutter for precision cutting and to minimize/avoid getting "loose fibers" on the edges of some fabrics, like cotton (same shirt material), etc. One can also use some nylon materials (sometimes with PVC coating under), similar to what they use for basketball/football jerseys. You can also use a good "backing/stiffening" material to obtain your desired results. Sometimes (usually on fashion shirts), bean/running stitches with an inside offset are used instead of satin stitches, leaving the edges hanging to obtain some "distressed" look.


----------



## DSetchel (Apr 10, 2010)

I am starting to use a lot of t-shirt material as applique material. It is much lighter than tackle twill and you can get some great distressed looks as well. I am also using sweatshirt material on top of sweatshirts. These require a laser but the look and more importantly, the feel is much softer. Now you can put an appiique on a t-shirt without it feeling like a coat of armor.

You can call me
706-436-3709


----------

